

Why China is making a big play to control Africa's media - r0h1n
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/media-agenda-china-buys-newsrooms-influence-in-africa/article14269323

======
devx
Between US trying to create an empire for itself through total surveillance
and bullying of other countries (up to attacking them and removing the leaders
they don't like) and the totalitarian-friendly China, it seems like the world
is stuck between a rock and a hard place right now and for the foreseeable
future.

